# Ear Stretchers



## ComDvr13 (19 Nov 2013)

Hello,

I am writing my CFAT next week or so and I am wondering what the consensus is on ear stretchers. They're 00Gauge so quite  small as these things go and they wont shrink and look terrible when the plug isnt in anyway. Will I be forced to remove them during BMQ if I make it? Or forever the rest of my military career? Can I get skin colored ones?

Anyone with this issue?

Cheers,


----------



## Remius (19 Nov 2013)

ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am writing my CFAT next week or so and I am wondering what the consensus is on ear stretchers. They're 00Gauge so quite  small as these things go and they wont shrink and look terrible when the plug isnt in anyway. Will I be forced to remove them during BMQ if I make it? Or forever the rest of my military career? Can I get skin colored ones?
> 
> ...



If they are what I think they are then yes it will be an issue while you wear the uniform or are considered "on duty".  The CF has a policy on piercings.


----------



## ComDvr13 (19 Nov 2013)

Ahh, wondercrap.

Thanks


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Nov 2013)

ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am writing my CFAT next week or so and I am wondering what the consensus is on ear stretchers.



My concensus is they're $&#()$* stupid looking.  (You asked...)



> ill I be forced to remove them during BMQ if I make it?



Yes



> Or forever the rest of my military career?



Anytime you are on duty you can't wear them including if you are in civies (Dress With A Difference days, etc).



> Can I get skin colored ones?



You can get a whole _rainbow_ of colors, but you can't wear any of them in uniform or on duty.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2013)

ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am writing my CFAT next week or so and I am wondering what the consensus is on ear stretchers. They're 00Gauge so quite  small as these things go and they wont shrink and look terrible when the plug isnt in anyway. Will I be forced to remove them during BMQ if I make it? Or forever the rest of my military career? Can I get skin colored ones?
> 
> ...



What are your ears going to look like when you grow out of that fad?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What are your ears going to look like when you grow out of that fad?



Toilet seats.   >


----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Toilet seats.   >



Rather uncomfortable when the need arises.


----------



## Robert0288 (19 Nov 2013)

Also uncomfortable when someone pad locks you to your bed.


----------



## ComDvr13 (19 Nov 2013)

Hahahaha, thats gold gentlemen. Thankfully I dont really care about your opinions on this matter. Just needed to know what I needed to know thanks.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Nov 2013)

ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> ..... I am wondering what the consensus is on ear stretchers.





			
				ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> Thankfully I dont really care about your opinions on this matter


        :not-again:


----------



## Halifax Tar (19 Nov 2013)

Oh I'm going to watch this one  op:


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Also uncomfortable when someone pad locks you to your bed.


 :rofl:  That picture just made my day - thank you!


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Also uncomfortable when someone pad locks you to your bed.



I'm hoping that you're not speaking from experience on that one...

MM


----------



## Robert0288 (19 Nov 2013)

No it happened to someone else on course who kept sticking their fingers through their ears.  A pad lock was locked into place on her ear, and a chain ran from that to a bed post.

End result achieved, lesson learned.  No more sticking fingers through their ears.


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Nov 2013)

Don't pay any attention to these haters.  NOTHING screams badass professional JTF2 assaulter/underwater knife fighter/ninja like a couple of Dana 60 axle bearing races jammed into your earlobes.


----------



## ComDvr13 (19 Nov 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Don't pay any attention to these haters.  NOTHING screams badass professional JTF2 assaulter/underwater knife fighter/ninja like a couple of Dana 60 axle bearing races jammed into your earlobes.



Exactly...jesus someone gets it  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Nov 2013)

Christ.  I'm old and out of touch.  Until I started reading the thread I didn't have a friggin clue what an "ear stretcher" was.  

One of my youngsters at work has the toilet seat look.  There's several of the kids as a matter of fact.  To each their own.   :dunno:


----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2013)

And they seriously think that that is attractive?


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Nov 2013)

ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> They're 00Gauge so quite  small as these things go and they wont shrink and look terrible when the plug isnt in anyway. Will I be forced to remove them during BMQ if I make it? Or forever the rest of my military career? Can I get skin colored ones?



Get used to looking terrible for the next 25 years. You wouldn't be wearing them in my section.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Nov 2013)

We gave my guy a hard time, kidding wise when he first came on board.  He seems to be somewhat embarrassed by it now ( the condition of the ears) and say's "looking back, it was kind of stupid..."


----------



## my72jeep (19 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And they seriously think that that is attractive?


Its very Attractive to a select group of sub Saharan men, who Pick their mates based on how big the ear lobe is. Also I think the Feringi go for it too.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Don't pay any attention to these haters.  NOTHING screams badass professional JTF2 assaulter/underwater knife fighter/ninja like a couple of Dana 60 axle bearing races jammed into your earlobes.


Then THIS guy must be ready for some pretty high-speed combat ....








The big plus, I guess, is that he can carry an awful lot more snap-linked kit than most ....


----------



## my72jeep (19 Nov 2013)

The big plus, I guess, is that he can carry an awful lot more snap-linked kit than most 

That milnews gets you mill points......


----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Then THIS guy must be ready for some pretty high-speed combat ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice towel holders.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> The big plus, I guess, is that he can carry an awful lot more snap-linked kit than most
> 
> That milnews gets you mill points......


 :bowing:
Thank you, thank you.  I'm here all week - try the veal.


----------



## GAP (19 Nov 2013)

Hmmmm.....without some radical plastic surgery that dude/dudette is gonna gather some glances for the rest of his life, all to look cool at 20 something.....


----------



## Cansky (19 Nov 2013)

Had a few soldiers who joined with this come for plastic surgery referrals but although we refer them they pay for all costs.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Nov 2013)

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> Had a few soldiers who joined with this come for plastic surgery referrals but although we refer them they pay for all costs.



Bet it costs a heck of a lot more to fix it, than it did to get it done in the first place


----------



## Journeyman (19 Nov 2013)

Sure, *you* folks mock the poster, and include pics of dumbass,,er, I mean, people of _dubious_ judgement, but I get SLAMMED for -25 MilPoints...    :crybaby:


> ComDvr13 thought you were Off Topic and noted "Your rating and comment were irrelevant to what I was asking, quit wasting my bandwidth!! " about your post titled Re: Ear Stretchers.



Of course, if he's going to be a Cbt Dvr, Inf, JTF2, ninja, Chuck Norris,......I guess I got off easy.  _~whew~_



If only these people would stick to the Recruiting threads......at least until _both_ testicles dropped...rather than sneaking their questions into a QM thread

Edit: Trade acronym spelling....notwithstanding the original poster's inability to post his desired trade.   :


----------



## JorgSlice (20 Nov 2013)

This whole thread is full of gold.


----------



## ComDvr13 (20 Nov 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Sure, *you* folks mock the poster, and include pics of dumbass,,er, I mean, people of _dubious_ judgement, but I get SLAMMED for -25 MilPoints...    :crybaby:
> Of course, if he's going to be a Cbt Cvr, Inf, JTF2, ninja, Chuck Norris,......I guess I got off easy.  _~whew~_
> 
> 
> ...



You slammed me for -300 buddy, calling me a spammer when really my only question was on the CFs piercings policy.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Nov 2013)

ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> You slammed me for -300 buddy, calling me a spammer when really my only question was on the CFs piercings policy.


Nope. You asked "question A" and got "_response_ to question A," which you didn't like.

You didn't like the several responses you got , so you came back with [essentially] "Oh..oh, _ya_?!"

*PLEASE* ask a Mod to move this down to Recruiting, so some of us are less likely to see it.


Because in the Recruiting threads, so many less of us will pester CANSOF-wannabee questions with    ":brickwall: "


----------



## JorgSlice (20 Nov 2013)

For someone who's so hard and should be accepted as elite-scuba-commando-lobster-knife-fighting-ninja right off the street, you could have saved yourself from being poked fun at by going to Google and searching CF Piercing Policy. It comes up in one of the top 3 links. Yes you have to scroll through the document to find it but there's also Ctrl+F for that.

:rofl:


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Nov 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> *PLEASE* ask a Mod to move this down to Recruiting, so some of us are less likely to see it.


Good idea - done.


----------



## Ice97 (20 Nov 2013)

Literally to 1st person to respond to the Op's question...answered his question.  Then everyone else just added their personal feelings on the matter and this whole thread got out of line really quick.  Regardless of how stupid anyone thinks they are....he asked a question and said question got answered.  And no...I do not or have not ever had ear stretchers.  I just think it's stupid how everyone is berating this guy for a lifestyle choice.  If people had taken 2 seconds to google ear strechers for themselves....then they would have seen that 00 Gauge (which is what the Op said he has) are not all that big....and definitely nowhere near the size of the ones from the pic that was posted.  

I always thought the point of the forums was to post news/experiences and to help out potential recruits and answer questions....not get all High School on them.  If I'm wrong...then I guess I'm wrong.

Just my  :2c:


----------



## Remius (20 Nov 2013)

Ice97 said:
			
		

> Literally to 1st person to respond to the Op's question...answered his question.  Then everyone else just added their personal feelings on the matter and this whole thread got out of line really quick.  Regardless of how stupid anyone thinks they are....he asked a question and said question got answered.  And no...I do not or have not ever had ear stretchers.  I just think it's stupid how everyone is berating this guy for a lifestyle choice.  If people had taken 2 seconds to google ear strechers for themselves....then they would have seen that 00 Gauge (which is what the Op said he has) are not all that big....and definitely nowhere near the size of the ones from the pic that was posted.
> 
> I always thought the point of the forums was to post news/experiences and to help out potential recruits and answer questions....not get all High School on them.  If I'm wrong...then I guess I'm wrong.
> 
> Just my  :2c:



Agreed.  This turned into a dogpile for no reason.


----------



## my72jeep (20 Nov 2013)

Ice97 said:
			
		

> Literally to 1st person to respond to the Op's question...answered his question.  Then everyone else just added their personal feelings on the matter and this whole thread got out of line really quick.  Regardless of how stupid anyone thinks they are....he asked a question and said question got answered.  And no...I do not or have not ever had ear stretchers.  I just think it's stupid how everyone is berating this guy for a lifestyle choice.  If people had taken 2 seconds to google ear strechers for themselves....then they would have seen that 00 Gauge (which is what the Op said he has) are not all that big....and definitely nowhere near the size of the ones from the pic that was posted.
> 
> I always thought the point of the forums was to post news/experiences and to help out potential recruits and answer questions....not get all High School on them.  If I'm wrong...then I guess I'm wrong.
> 
> Just my  :2c:


As to your Question please refer to the Bold under lined he asked for a Consensus.







Ear Stretchers 

« on: Yesterday at 13:56:00 »

Quote


Hello,

I am writing my CFAT next week or so and *I am wondering what the consensus is on ear stretchers*. They're 00Gauge so quite  small as these things go and they wont shrink and look terrible when the plug isnt in anyway. Will I be forced to remove them during BMQ if I make it? Or forever the rest of my military career? Can I get skin colored ones?

Anyone with this issue?


----------



## Ice97 (20 Nov 2013)

I think he was looking for a consensus as to whether or not he was allowed to wear them.  Not to be made fun of by pretty much every person that replied.  It sounds like he was asking if people if they think that he would be allowed to wear them during the CFAT or BMQ...or in the Military.  There is a very easy way to answer that question that doesn't involve making fun of the person asking it.  It's a Yes or No answer.....and i'm pretty sure that every answer should be the same.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Nov 2013)

When I'm on the receiving end of a dog pile I find it's helpful to roll on to my back


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Nov 2013)

Ice97 said:
			
		

> I think he was looking for a consensus as to whether or not he was allowed to wear them .... It's a Yes or No answer.....and i'm pretty sure that every answer should be the same.


Consensus ("An opinion or position reached *by a group as a whole*") is not a yes-no answer.  Given your point, though, and this:


			
				ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> .... Thankfully I dont really care about your opinions on this matter ....


.... let's call it "question asked and answered" with a lock.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Journeyman (20 Nov 2013)

Ice97 said:
			
		

> ......made fun of by pretty much every person that replied.


Well, I'd say that's a strongly confirmatory consensus.  _Should he choose to use it_, he got pretty clear insight into how the military, writ large, views that fashion trend.  He can now do with that knowledge what he pleases.


----------

